# Who Plows with a Cherokee?



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Courious: Just wanted to know how many are using Cherokees? How well does it plow tight spaces? Any problems with unibody? 

Thanks,


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Do a search on Cherokee 290 + threads, its in there, who plows and unibody. Do some research and come back with specific Questions and comments. This late in the year not many people on the forum.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

theplowmeister;1032741 said:


> Do a search on Cherokee 290 + threads, its in there, who plows and unibody. Do some research and come back with specific Questions and comments. This late in the year not many people on the forum.


I've researched/read quite a bit on this subject. What I wanted to know is how many are using them, maybe I should have done a poll. Also, I've read that some had "tweeked" unibodies. Wanted some fresh info as there are some that have just gotten the Cherokee's this season. I know you don't plow except with Wranglers. Have you every plowed with a Cherokee?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

whitelite;1032982 said:


> I've researched/read quite a bit on this subject. What I wanted to know is how many are using them, maybe I should have done a poll. Also, I've read that some had "tweeked" unibodies. Wanted some fresh info as there are some that have just gotten the Cherokee's this season. I know you don't plow except with Wranglers. Have you every plowed with a Cherokee?


Never plowed with one, I dont personal know anybody that plows with one. yes you can tweak them, IF you plow like an animal.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Just bought a 97 this season, late. Last storm was 8"-almost as good of turning radius as a Wrangler. Same power w/6 cyl and automatic. Have not done any upgrades to the Cherokee. Will do air shocks on rear. Probably front. Will add trans temp gage. Has a Sno-way plow-much better than my Wrangler w/Meyers.

My only reason to go with a Cherokee was for extra 3rd passenger for the sidewalk crew. If not for that would have just put a Sno-way on my Wrangler. I do believe the Cherokee will hold up fine-as is only used for normal driveways and parking spaces. Not much wear & tear. My 3rd option was a Tahoe-but would need larger plow and would loose turning radius in driveways.

Just my thoughts. I love the Jeep section, because Jeeps are unique specialty trucks for plowing!


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

Read ,commercial plow for wrangler. lastpost as I have some info there .
I just have 1 season under my belt with a cherokee but have been plowing for a living for 18 yrs.(in the winter that is) We got a 98 with a 7' curtis & put about 250+lbs salt in back for balast and it has the v8 grand cherokee springs in front which will also give u 1" LIFT and you can get them cheap.Have the air shocks in the back & I might add an adjustable radiator temp sensor to kick the fan on sooner to keep it running cooler. 
Nice tight driveway plower and also plowed some bigger church & hotel lots with it with at one time 15+ inches of snow


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks This was the type of information I had in mind. The Cherokee years that you have are also the years I think I will be looking at. 1997-1999.


----------

